# MS Access chart formatting



## thebigm61 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have an access report based on a query that includes 2 tables. The tables include numbers that are formatted as currency. The query includes the same numbers that are formatted as currency. The report displays the numbers formatted as currency. The problem is that the report includes a chart with the chart data formatted as currency but in report view the numbers show as integers not currency. Is there a way to get the chart data to show as currency in report view?
Design view








Report view


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

We need more information. Especially the SQL statement for the query and the recordsource for the Report/chart. (And any formulas you use to create the chart?)


----------



## thebigm61 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi, 

Here's the SQL statement that i got from the query's (query1) SQL view:

SELECT [Client Master].Broker, [Client Master].[Rep Code], [Client Master].Company, [Client Master].City, [Client Master].State, [Client Master].Wholesaler, Sheet2.[Actual Dollar Amount Of Order], Sheet1.[Scheduled Termination Date], Sheet2.TICKER, Sheet2.Date, Sheet2.Cusip
FROM [Client Master] INNER JOIN (Sheet2 INNER JOIN Sheet1 ON Sheet2.TICKER = Sheet1.Symbol) ON [Client Master].[Rep Code] = Sheet2.[Rep Number];

The record source for the Report and Chart is "query1".

As for the chart, no particular formulas. It was created using the Chart Wizard.

If you need anymore info i will gladly provide it.


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

Sorry this has taken so long. I actually have the same problem as you when I create a chart. I can fix it after a struggle but cannot say what exactly makes it work finally.
This is what I try .... and try again until it works:
1. In your query you can use the FORMAT function, assuming [Actual Dollar Amount Of Order] is the currency axiz of your chart, then you can use something like:

```
format(Sheet2.[Actual Dollar Amount Of Order],'currency') as expr1,
```
You would use this in the SELECT part.

2. In the reports DESIGN view, double click the chart (to edit it)
Once done the charts table will display. Highlight the column that gives you your currency axiz, right click -> properties and choose currency. Save the changes.

The strange thing is I had to do this 2 or 3 times (especially the editing of the chart-option 2) before the changes "stuck". 

Maybe someone else has a suggestion?


----------

